
Is Sequoia China in Trouble? - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/05/15/is-sequoia-china-in-trouble/
======
ev0
Sequoia China is kind of a joke in China. Countless epic fails. But after all,
the Chinese capital market could simply be too capricious and treacherous for
foreign firms to explore. Or, more broadly, the VC model for the Internet is
largely broken in China. There are effectively hardly any laws protecting
venture business in China. Greedy partners could steal the money and
disappear. The government could shut down your industry over night. i.e. the
online video sharing business in China. And Sequoia China may have fallen into
every pitfall possible out there.

~~~
curiousgeorge
I don't see much evidence that the company was funding growth oriented small
venture plays in China. Their role was to help Chinese companies line up
foreign IPOs and cash out.

------
varaon
Mirror:

[http://74.125.93.132/search?hl=en&q=cache%3Ahttp%3A%2F%2...](http://74.125.93.132/search?hl=en&q=cache%3Ahttp%3A%2F%2Fwww.techcrunch.com%2F2009%2F05%2F15%2Fis-
sequoia-china-in-trouble%2F&btnG=Google+Search&meta=&aq=f&oq=)

